# Purple DT x HMPK blue dragon geno



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Well I set up a spawn! I originally tried the female Karen sent me but she didn't like the male so I replaced her with my blue dragon HMPK female from the_K. He's got an amazing nest going and she has dark vertical bars and is approaching. 

Pair:









Hopefully they spawn soon!


----------



## Tsuhei (Nov 26, 2010)

Wow! They're gonna make beautiful babies! Best of luck!


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

Good luck! Hopefully they'll spawn soon.


----------



## TaylorW (Sep 4, 2010)

Good luck!!!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

TaylorW said:


> Good luck!!!


Thanks!



beat2020 said:


> Good luck! Hopefully they'll spawn soon.


I hope they do too!



Tsuhei said:


> Wow! They're gonna make beautiful babies! Best of luck!


 I'm pleased with the results of her last spawns.....lots of different variations of metallic blue.


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

What are your goals for this spawn, Mr.V?


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Well I didn't like the dorsals in my last spawn with this female so that's priority...color wise...let's see if they throw mettalic purple XP


----------



## Martinismommy (Dec 2, 2010)

How exciting! Good luck! Who did the female come from?


----------



## nomoretickets (Sep 29, 2010)

I love dtpk's, good luck and keep us posted


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Martinismommy said:


> How exciting! Good luck! Who did the female come from?


 She came from the_K. I have her brother too and I have 18 juveniles, 8 are jarred and showing a lot of potential. I hope to get HMPKs, you said the male had HMPK siblings and the female is HMPK. I'll try him with the female you sent me in a few weeks.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I bet the fry will be beautiful!!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

She ripped his anal fin a bit...not too bad but just a few strips. I think they'll spawn today


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

) I hope so. Keep us posted.


----------



## ChelseaK (Oct 23, 2010)

They look gorgeous, they'll make beautiful fry! Good Luck!


----------



## Learn To Fly (May 15, 2010)

Good luck with this one! Sorry to hear about your red pair, but these are pretty nice too. Sort of off topic, but did you get a real camera? Your pictures seem a lot better than before...I can actually clearly see the fish and colors


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Learn To Fly said:


> Good luck with this one! Sorry to hear about your red pair, but these are pretty nice too. Sort of off topic, but did you get a real camera? Your pictures seem a lot better than before...I can actually clearly see the fish and colors


 Nope...I just got them at the right time


----------

